# Ah what the hell!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

0306 3030 0000 8523 8186


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

???


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought I felt a movement in the force.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bad news here! Donny doesn't play fair or nice.... trust me


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Nothing special. Just a "welcome" of sorts.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Fire in the hole!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I thought I felt a movement in the force.


Hahaha! :lol:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

It's as if millions of voices cried out and were suddenly silenced.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

This should be fun.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> It's as if millions of voices cried out and were suddenly silenced.


Star Trek?

looking forward to seeing the carnage.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I thought I felt a movement in the force.


My tattoo is twitching


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

epic tattoo P:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

"Heeeere he comes to wreck the daaaaaaaaayyyyyy!"


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

uh oh!!!!:bump:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

EVERYBODY!! GET DOWN!!!!! 

:behindsofa:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

"Ah what the hell!"
Hahaha, nice! Have fun Donny, this should be great! lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Who ever he is he is a lucky bastage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:usa:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Who ever he is he is a lucky bastage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:usa:


Thats for sure!! He got me good a few weeks ago!!!opcorn:


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

calm before the storm?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is Donnies way of having fun...somebody better put on a helmet!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Time to duck and cover!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Damn the anticipation is killing me!

Cant wait to see pics of this explosion!!

Jim


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

"Ah what the hell".....Classic. Looks like this could get messy....


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Wonder what happened??


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Could be the next big catch phrase for all bombs...Classic!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

StogieJim said:


> Wonder what happened??


Been a bit sluggish with a bad toothache and just have not felt like going to the P.O. yet. Actually boxed them up today and am planning on dropping at the P.O. tomorrow.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Been a bit sluggish with a bad toothache and just have not felt like going to the P.O. yet. Actually boxed them up today and am planning on dropping at the P.O. tomorrow.


I've got a nasty toothache myself....no fun at all.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn! A warning before the destruction!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I just figured that they died from the bomb. :tea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Been a bit sluggish with a bad toothache and just have not felt like going to the P.O. yet. Actually boxed them up today and am planning on dropping at the P.O. tomorrow.


That sucks try oil of clove bro till you can see a dentist!
Some whiskey is good also some of that good old corn liquor as well.
Feel better!!!!!!!!!!!eace:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea man, swish whiskey like you would mouthwash and it really helps till you can at least go see the dentist!

Hope your tooth feels better, nothing worse than a toothache!

Jim


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

before I had my wisdom teeth pulled I used midol, I know it sounds strange, but it is a heavy pain reliever..


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Heading to the post office now. :evil:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Someone is going to get taken out, especially if donnie is all pissed off with a toothache! lol


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, the deed has been done! :mrgreen:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

_Gah___!!!_ :fear:

Bolt! Hide! :behindsofa:
Run around in circles!!!

*Do Somethin____!!!* :bolt:

.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Lets all sit back, grab some popcorn and watch the carnage!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, the humidority!!!!!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Man this is GREAT!! :behindsofa:

eep:

op2:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Man this is GREAT!! :behindsofa:
> 
> eep:
> 
> op2:


Get out of my popcorn!!!! op2: :kicknuts: 
:mrgreen:

I can't wait to see this!!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Honestly guys, it is nothing special. Just a fiver that includes something that someone here has been dying to try.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Honestly guys, it is nothing special. Just a fiver that includes something that someone here has been dying to try.


I am of the opinion that there is no such thing as a bomb that is "nothing special," especially when the bomber takes care to send something he knows the bombee will like.

So just sit back and enjoy us enjoying the enjoyment. :mrgreen:

Oh, and have I mentioned that I'm dying to try ... ound:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Poor bastidgis---This will make a tooth ache feel like a trip to the ice cream store--


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

So does one worry about aftershocks from the bomb or ear shattering yells of joy from the bombee (as in YouTube - Howard Dean's Scream)?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> 0306 3030 0000 8523 8186


Glad to hear things are getting out ok D.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like it is probably going to land tomorrow. Was hoping it would be today but I guess the cold weather still has them northerners in hibernation. :mrgreen:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Looks like it is probably going to land tomorrow. Was hoping it would be today but I guess the cold weather still has them northerners in hibernation. :mrgreen:


That weather can wreak havoc on bombs, but this looks like it has a chance to slap someone while they're eating cheese!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

FridayGt said:


> this looks like it has a chance to slap someone while they're eating cheese!


Not quite but very close. :mrgreen:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

only a matter of time now 

says it lands today


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

StogieJim said:


> only a matter of time now
> 
> says it lands today


I don't know Jim. I checked it out and that facility it is being processed through is a couple of hundred mile from the persons address.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tritones said:


> Oh, the _*humidority!!!!!*_


Nice__________!!!!  :clap2:

Kinky......... but_* NICE*___________!!!!!!!!! :thumb:

:rockon:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

P.S.



Please passs the opcorn:



:biggrin:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys sure eat alot of popcorn around here.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I prefer bacon!

Why don't we have a bacon emoticon? Donnie?!?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I don't know Jim. I checked it out and that facility it is being processed through is a couple of hundred mile from the persons address.


Ahh true, well then tomorrow it is  Unless that is one hardcore post man !! :boxing:


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

The Eagle has landed


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Where? Who got hit?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Someone in Michigan!

Cant wait to see these pics


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

StogieJim said:


> Someone in Michigan!
> 
> Cant wait to see these pics


They have been posted. Look in the "Cigar Bombs" section.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful, time to go check it out!

Jim


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

StogieJim said:


> Someone in Michigan!
> 
> Cant wait to see these pics





Habanolover said:


> They have been posted. Look in the "Cigar Bombs" section.


Lol wow... I really need to pay more attention to EVERYTHING going on around here.... so many signs, multiple threads....

figured I'll toss it in for those who want to see the devastation so they don't have seek out the other thread...

thanks again! it was an awesome surprise and bomb! Appreciate it very much! :tu


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

SICK bomb there man!

Enjoy those sticks!

Wow!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

That's some definite sexiness :mischief:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Life is so unfair!



JK

Nice bomb!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Beeeeeee-eautiful work there Donnie! :thumb: :clap2:...
:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

Congratulations Sarge!!!!

.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice stuff! You got me envious...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice hit Donnie enjoy Sarge!!!!!!!!:smoke2:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice hit Donnie.......very impressive


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

nice hit!


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow, now that's a bomb!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Donnie, that one hurt.

Nice shot!


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice..
i am so CCdeficient its not even funny. lol.


----------

